# Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?



## theundertaker (16. November 2007)

Huhu,

nur eine kurze Frage hätte ich mal....

Ist das Angeln in dieser Jahrszeit direkt an der Maas (also direkt am Fluss) noch erlaubt oder ab wann ist dies wieder möglich?

Für eine kurze und präzise Antwort, von jemanden der Ahnung von Holland hat, wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß Thomas       |kopfkrat


----------



## wilhelm (16. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

Die Angelpapiere,die du ja hoffendlich hast sind bis zum 31.12.2007 gültig.
Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## theundertaker (17. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

Ähhhmm.......Angelpapiere?? Was ist das denn?

Nein, Scherz beiseite.....klar hab ich die Angelpapiere für Holland erworben, nur bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob man jetzt noch direkt am Fluss angeln darf....mir ist mal gesagt worden, dass die ab Oktober oder so ähnlich verboten ist.....darauf bezieht sich meine Frage halt....

Ich angle entweder erlaubt oder garnicht ;-)

Gruß Thomas

P.S.: Sind Drillingshaken in Holland erlaubt??


----------



## Dart (17. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*



theundertaker schrieb:


> P.S.: Sind Drillingshaken in Holland erlaubt??


Nöööö, die sind verboten. und das wird strengstens kontrolliert.
Alle Kunstköder müssen umgerüstet werden mit wiederhakenlosen Schonhaken.
Gruss Reiner:q


----------



## wilhelm (17. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

Hallo Thomas
Schau mal hier,ich denke hier ist alles zu finden. http://www.vispas.nl/vispas/content.aspx?ids=672&idp=731&taal=de-DE



Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## theundertaker (18. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

Und wer benutzt nur Schonhaken? Da brauchste ja garnicht erst versuchen, einen Fisch zu fangen, wenn er vom Haken rutscht^^

Na is ja auch egal, der Link beantwortet mir nicht die Frage, ob man direkt am Fluss angeln darf, aber trotzdem danke. Kenne die Seite auch schon...

Gruß Thomas


----------



## zanderschneider (18. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

hallo ,
du darfst die maas oder polder auf raubfische bis zum 31.12.07 beangeln wenn du die papiere 07 hast , wenn du dann die papiere für 2008 hast darfst du bis zum 1 märz tun und lassen was du willst an der maas und den poldern  .
ausnahme bilden dann die schonzeiten der einzelnen räuber ( glaube für nächstes jahr zander/barsch 01.04.08 bis bis zum letzten fr. im monat mai , hecht 01.3.08 bis 01.07.08 ) dann darfst du zwar auch am fliesgewässer angeln , aber nicht mit kunstköder sondern nur mit naturködern und nicht grösser als 2 cm wenn ich mich recht entsinne !

mfg


----------



## marca (18. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

@ undertaker,
du glaubst doch wohl,wenn angeln an der Maas jetzt verboten wäre,dass das dann ja auch in deinen Angelpapieren drin stehen würde!!
Also,lies die Sachen am besten mal richtig durch.
Ansonsten,wie schon richtigerweise angesprochen wurde; mit Schonhaken biste immer auf der sicheren Seite!!!!


----------



## Jogibär (18. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Nöööö, die sind verboten. und das wird strengstens kontrolliert.
> Alle Kunstköder müssen umgerüstet werden mit wiederhakenlosen Schonhaken.


 
Hallo Reiner,

wo steht das denn? und seit wann ist das so? In meinen Papieren hab ich nix gefunden?
Gruß Jogi


----------



## Dart (19. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*



Jogibär schrieb:


> Hallo Reiner,
> 
> wo steht das denn? und seit wann ist das so? In meinen Papieren hab ich nix gefunden?
> Gruß Jogi


Hi Jogi
Das war auch nicht wirklich ernst von mir gemeint :q, sorry nochmals.
Greetz Reiner#h


----------



## theundertaker (19. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Jogi
> Das war auch nicht wirklich ernst von mir gemeint :q, sorry nochmals.
> Greetz Reiner#h


 

Nicht ernst gemeint?? Dann poste auch nicht so n Schei*, ich habe ne ordentliche Frage gestellt und dachte, ich bekomme auch ordentliche Antworten......aber Dart, ich möchte dir nicht zu viel abverlangen.....bei einigen Leuten ist es halt zu viel verlangt, mal ne normale Antwort zu geben....

Nochmal die Frage an alle anderen: Drillingshaken sind also in Holland doch erlaubt??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Dart (19. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

Abba holla die Waldfee:q
Dein Aggressionspotenzial ist ja nicht von Pappe, alle Achtung.
Warum schaust du nicht einfach mal in deine Angelpapiere, da steht doch was erlaubt und verboten ist.
Mit den allerfreundlichsten Grüssen, Reiner:l


----------



## Jogibär (19. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*



Dart schrieb:


> Hi Jogi
> Das war auch nicht wirklich ernst von mir gemeint :q, sorry nochmals.
> Greetz Reiner#h



Schon okay, manche verstehen so nen Spass, andere halt nicht...
Aber mal im Ernst, hier im Grenzland wird ne Menge an Gerüchten und Müll verbreitet über das Angeln in NL. Mein Kumpel (nicht in NL aktiv) erzählt mir auch dauernd irgendwas von neuen Verboten usw. Im Nachhinen stellt sich dann heraus das das Vereins-jeweuel (öcher platt für: sinnloses geschwafel) ist, um uns NL-Kollegen dieses schöne Revier madig zu machen.

@ undertaker,

die deutsche Übersetzung zum Vispas-Limburg findest du hier:
www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110116


----------



## marca (19. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

Hast ja eigentlich Recht,Jogibär.
Ich kann allerdings auch nicht die Leute verstehen,die im Ausland angeln gehen, nicht ordentlich in die gültigen Papiere schauen und dann auch noch auf irgendwelche Gerüchte hören.
Da ist der Ärger doch schon vorprogrammiert!
Es steht doch alles,aber auch wirklich alles,in den Papieren drin!!
Und die Stelle,wo drin steht,dass man im Moment an der Maas (mit Drillingen??!!) nicht angeln darf muss mir erst jemand mal zeigen.


----------



## wilhelm (19. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

Hallo an alle Interessierten.
Es gab und gibt in den Niederlanden eine Diskusion bezüglich Schonhaken.Der Niederländische Naturschutzverband hat eine entsprechende Gesetzesänderung beantragt die aber abgelehnt wurden ist.Diese Info in kein "Vereins-jeweuel"( #6echt geiler Begriff#6) sondern stammt aus den Newsleter Vispass Nederlande den eigendlich jeder
"Hollandangler "auf der gut gemachten Vispass-Seite abonieren sollte. Mit ein bisschen Mühe können zumindest :vik:Rheinländer :vik:das auch halbwegs sicher lesen ansonsten die meisten Niederländer in Limburg können Deutsch und die kann man fragen ksind echt freundlich die Jungs:k).
Also Drilling ist weiter erlaubt,man(n) kann aber auch Raubfische mit Schonhaken sicher fangen (ist eine Sache des Drills nämlich keine lose kommen lassen)muss aber jeder selbst wissen.Nochmal zu dir Meister theundertaker:, du stellst klar einfache Fragen die aber auch mit lesen in deinen Angelpapieren zu klären wären (Zumindest die Einschlägigen Vorschriften) du hast auch nach meinem dafür halten hier schon sehr viel Info bekommen, es würde dir #6gut anstehen #6das du weniger #qAgressiv auf kleine Spitzen und Scherze reagieren würdest aber nichts für ungut sollte nur ein Hinweis sein.


Petri an alle#h#h#h
Gruß an spezi theundertaker

Wilhelm


----------



## Roofblei (19. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

Hallo Kollegen

Richtig ist:das du Thomas insofern du die gültigen Papiere hast 
bis ende 07 egal wo in den Niederlanden angeln darfst.
Allerdings gilt ab ende September ein Nachtangelverbot was aber nicht überall in Kraft tritt dh an der eigentlichen Maas
darf auch nachts geangelt werden.Sei aber vorsichtig bei der entnahme der Fische überall gelten nicht die gleichen Bestimmungen zb darfst du in der Regio Maaastricht 
" keinen Fisch mit nach Hause nehmen"
was leider dort noch sehr oft passiert
Richtig ist auch,was Wilhem geschrieben hat die 
"Partij voor de Dieren"#q 
hat bei der Regierung einen Antrag auf gebrauch von Schonhaken und ein Verbot für Wiederhaken gestellt habe aber noch keine info was die Tweede Kamer dazu gesagt hat.
Dies sollte nach Angaben der Sportvisserij Nederland in persönlichen Gesprächen mit dem zuständigen Politikern geklärt werden.Kunstköder mit Drillingshaken sind im Moment noch weiter erlaubt aber auch hier ist bitte auf die weiteren Bestimmungen achten die der zuständige Verein ausgibt.

So Thomas denke das du jetzt genug infos von den Kollegen bekommen hast und wünsche dir beim nächsten Trip in den Niederlanden viel Erfolg .


Gruss Roofblei   #h#h#h


----------



## theundertaker (20. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Petri an alle#h#h#h
> Gruß an spezi theundertaker
> 
> Wilhelm


 
Lol, spezi theundertaker ;-).....hast ja recht.....aber sinnlose antworten nützen mir halt nix....aber lassen wirs mal dabei...



Danke für die ganzen Hinweise.....werd dann vielleicht mein Glück mal direkt an der Maas versuchen......ich möchte gerne mal nen Meterhecht catchen.....


Liebe Grüße

Thomas


----------



## marca (20. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

Wer möchte das nicht!!??
Wünsche dir viel Glück und die nötige Ausdauer für dein Vorhaben!


----------



## fishcatcher (20. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*



> Nochmal zu dir Meister theundertaker:, du stellst klar einfache Fragen die aber auch mit lesen in deinen Angelpapieren zu klären wären (Zumindest die Einschlägigen Vorschriften) du hast auch nach meinem dafür halten hier schon sehr viel Info bekommen, es würde dir #6gut anstehen #6das du weniger #qAgressiv auf kleine Spitzen und Scherze reagieren würdest aber nichts für ungut sollte nur ein Hinweis sein.


|good:


----------



## wilhelm (20. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

Hallo an alle Interesierten.
Der zur Zeit letzte Stand der "Schonhaken" http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/nieuws_en_media/Default.aspx?ids=672&idp=712&id=2024&taal=nl-NL Nach Aussage der Sportfischer Niederlande ist ein 
1.Angeln ohne Wiederhaken fast nicht möglich
2.Haken mit Wiederhaken werden Weltweit durch Berufs und Sportfischer Gebraucht
3.Wiederhaken haben in der Vergangenheit eine ansehnliche Entwicklung durchlaufen und sind heute nur wenige Millimeter groß so das
4.der Fang bis zur Landung sicher gehalten wird
5. bei richtigem Anhieb (Haken möglichst nicht tief schlucken lassen verursacht der Haken keine zusätzlichen Verletzungen
6.der Wiederhaken ist in vielen Fällen auch nötig um den Köderfisch oder Köderwurm sicher zu befestigen
7.Beim Fischen ohne Wiederhaken muss mit sehr starker Schnurspannung gedrillt werden so das hierdurch ernste Verletzungen am gefangenen Fisch auftreten können.
Der #6Sportfischerverband der Niederlande#6 möchte durch persönliche |bla:Gespräche|bla: mit den entsprechenden Poltitikern diese Gesetzesvorgabe verhindern.
Dieses ist eine nur Sinngemäße Übersetzung der wichtigen Passagen die Ihr im oben angeführten Link selbst nachlesen könnt.;+|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#6
Ich hoffe euch nochmal Info geben zu können und ein Petri an alle und mindestens :vik:Meterhecht:vik: und mehr
Gruß 

|wavey:Wilhelm|wavey:


----------



## theundertaker (21. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln an der Maas noch erlaubt?*

:m:m:m

Good Posting ;-)


----------

